# iPad 2 - Carrier-locked in Canada?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I was just reading on another Mac-oriented site that Apple's Canada website mentions that the iPad 2 is configured individually to work with Bell or Rogers or Telus and that while ordering one is supposed to choose a carrier.

I also read that there is no SIM-card slot to change SIMs when needed.

Can someone who has more information either confirm or refute this?

If this is true, could this imply that the new iPhone will no longer be available unlocked from Apple?

Cheers


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The tech specs list a micro sim card tray.


----------



## equisol (Jan 12, 2008)

tilt said:


> I was just reading on another Mac-oriented site that Apple's Canada website mentions that the iPad 2 is configured individually to work with Bell or Rogers or Telus and that while ordering one is supposed to choose a carrier.
> 
> I also read that there is no SIM-card slot to change SIMs when needed.
> 
> ...


see the answer to my same question: http://www.ehmac.ca/all-ios-iphone-...lability-pricing-reaction-25.html#post1066366

Looks like the iPads will be unlocked. Pfew


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

they better be unlocked this isn't a voice device if I travel I want it to work


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

I doubt that there will be carrier lock-down on the iPad 2 as there is in the US. My guess is that the iPad 2 will use the same radio technology as the iPhone, which runs on all three major carriers here in Canada and has done so since day one. We didn't have to wait for a Verizon CDMA version of the iPhone because Bell and Telus (our Canadian CDMA telcos) adopted the same HSPA+ 3G technology as Rogers in advance of the Canadian iPhone launch.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

so by carrier lock, does that mean if i buy one in the US with 3G, can I pop in a rogers sim card and use it or do i need to wait until March 25th?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> so by carrier lock, does that mean if i buy one in the US with 3G, can I pop in a rogers sim card and use it or do i need to wait until March 25th?


iPads are sold without any carrier lock. You're free to buy one in the US and use it with Rogers up here. Nothing stopping you, as long as it's physically compatible with the networks (i.e. GSM model, not CDMA).


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

John Clay said:


> iPads are sold without any carrier lock. You're free to buy one in the US and use it with Rogers up here. Nothing stopping you, as long as it's physically compatible with the networks (i.e. GSM model, not CDMA).


perfect! I'll see if there's any lineups. could be fun.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

The confusing thing is that on the iPad2 website it says that when ordering the 3G model you must specify the carrier.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

winwintoo said:


> The confusing thing is that on the iPad2 website it says that when ordering the 3G model you must specify the carrier.


That's just so Apple can send you the right Micro-SIM card with the iPad. Otherwise you'd have to get a new Micro-SIM from Rogers/Telus/Bell, etc... and it's cost you more $$$. (I think new sims are $10-15).


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

fyrefly said:


> That's just so Apple can send you the right Micro-SIM card with the iPad. Otherwise you'd have to get a new Micro-SIM from Rogers/Telus/Bell, etc... and it's cost you more $$$. (I think new sims are $10-15).


Ah, that makes sense. When I bought my iPad 3G, BestBuy gave me a sim card for Rogers. I've never used it, but will eventually get one from SaskTel if I feel the need.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Correct me of I am wrong, but wasn't it the case that with the old iPad one could order any SIM for 25 cents? I kind of remember adding one to my cart with all three SIMs because I wanted to see if I could - and I could!

Cheers


----------



## macmac (Oct 22, 2006)

So if you buy the 3g sim card (im with rogers). and travel to the U.S..do I need to buy another U.S sim card? Or can I access their network using the rogers sim card? I was under the impression data can be purchased by month as needed (hence why they are unlocked). I would like to be able to travel to the U.S..or Europe with my ipad, and purchase data plans as needed.

Can someone please clarify


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

*...*

It really makes no sense to be locked because Futureshop isn't going to want to have so many models in stock...white and black, 3g and wifi, three differant capacities and now three differant carriers also? that is 24 differant models!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

macmac said:


> So if you buy the 3g sim card (im with rogers). and travel to the U.S..do I need to buy another U.S sim card? Or can I access their network using the rogers sim card? I was under the impression data can be purchased by month as needed (hence why they are unlocked). I would like to be able to travel to the U.S..or Europe with my ipad, and purchase data plans as needed.
> 
> Can someone please clarify


You do need to get a new SIM to access a new network. So yes, in the US, you need an AT&T SIM (probably available free from an Apple Store in the US).


----------



## PhotoJim (Sep 10, 2010)

winwintoo said:


> Ah, that makes sense. When I bought my iPad 3G, BestBuy gave me a sim card for Rogers. I've never used it, but will eventually get one from SaskTel if I feel the need.


SaskTel's "iPad" (Tablet, really) plan is postpaid, not prepaid, unfortunately. Telus' plan is prepaid. Both are more expensive than Rogers' and Bell's plans (for most users).


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

PhotoJim said:


> SaskTel's "iPad" (Tablet, really) plan is postpaid, not prepaid, unfortunately. Telus' plan is prepaid. Both are more expensive than Rogers' and Bell's plans (for most users).


Good to know. So far I've been just using it at home with Wifi. I ended up with the 3G model because it was the only one BestBuy had in stock and I was too impatient to order one and wait.

Margaret


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

fyrefly said:


> So yes, in the US, you need an AT&T SIM (probably available free from an Apple Store in the US).


So if buying in the USA should one choose the AT&T iPad 3G? Does Verizon not use GSM?


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

The Register is reporting that it is locked.



> More seriously, in Canada – where users could previously switch between the cellcos with a simple microSIM swap – there are now specific models tied to each of the three supporting operators.


Perhaps they have mis-interpreted the SIM item mentioned earlier. 

iPad 2: Apple forced to make carrier concessions ? The Register

Update: iPad in Canada has tweets from Rogers that say it's not locked. Confirmed: iPad 2 3G Will Remain Unlocked in Canada | iPad in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPad Resource


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

TheBat said:


> So if buying in the USA should one choose the AT&T iPad 3G? Does Verizon not use GSM?


Yes, get the AT&T version. No Verizon uses CDMA. Both Telus and Bell in Canada adopted UMTS/HSDPA in advance of the iPhone arrival in Canada.


----------

